# So Toro blowers don't got shear pins?



## DennisCA (Feb 5, 2019)

Well apparently those bolts are not shear pins, but in practice that's what it did for me a few days ago. I was plowing through wet snow and lots of it, it wasn't going very well at all. Strange I thought as the blower usually handled worse without problem. 

Eventually I hit a rock that wedged itself between the bottom of the intake and the auger. I didn't know what happened but I saw it started working even less effectively. I shut it off and took a look and saw the bolt had sheared through on the left side.

Toro claims the motor would shut down first, but the bolt broke here. And good thing it did I guess or I would have been without a gear box.

I also think the problems I had earlier was because another pin had broken, to the impeller. The impeller now just spins freely and doesn't move either, goes back and forth on the shaft. I was just too darn fed up with it to look closer but I am pretty sure there is another pin that has sheared in there...

What material are the bolts for the augers, regular 8.8 ?


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

toro uses USA grade 5- 5/16 bolts on the auger and grade 5- 1/4 impeller. grade 8 -1/4 inch to hold the wheel to the axle. as to breaking bolts i gave up counting how many i have had break,


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Some one more than likely put those BLOODY FREAKING SHEER PINS in there. I have sucked up stuff with "SR' and the motor always stalls out. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

DennisCA said:


> Well apparently those bolts are not shear pins, but in practice that's what it did for me a few days ago. I was plowing through wet snow and lots of it, it wasn't going very well at all. Strange I thought as the blower usually handled worse without problem.
> 
> Eventually I hit a rock that wedged itself between the bottom of the intake and the auger. I didn't know what happened but I saw it started working even less effectively. I shut it off and took a look and saw the bolt had sheared through on the left side.
> 
> ...


* If it was not chucking the Snow right. better have a Looksee at that Belt or some thing else in there.*


----------



## DennisCA (Feb 5, 2019)

I checked and it's a gold yellowish bolt, same on both sides. I figured it was probably an imperial (I couldn't say for sure as this machine uses imperial and metric seemingly randomly) but that I could probably get "close enough" with a metric bolt, 5/16s is quite close to an M8. 

If not I have a metal lathe and can turn my own pins if I need to.


----------



## DennisCA (Feb 5, 2019)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * If it was not chucking the Snow right. better have a Looksee at that Belt or some thing else in there.*


I've had the belt come off several times before because of tuning issues and the thing sometimes revving too fast. I've fortunately solved that problem by changing the governor link adjustment. 

But I am familiar with belt problems and this was not it. What I think happened is the pin to the impeller broke before the bolt on the auger did.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

DennisCA said:


> I checked and it's a gold yellowish bolt, same on both sides. I figured it was probably an imperial (I couldn't say for sure as this machine uses imperial and metric seemingly randomly) but that I could probably get "close enough" with a metric bolt, 5/16s is quite close to an M8.
> 
> If not I have a metal lathe and can turn my own pins if I need to.


 *That be a cadium plated bolt then. just put a stainless steel 5/16 by 2 inch with a SS Nylock nut on there.*


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

DennisCA said:


> I've had the belt come off several times before because of tuning issues and the thing sometimes revving too fast. I've fortunately solved that problem by changing the governor link adjustment.
> 
> But I am familiar with belt problems and this was not it. What I think happened is the pin to the impeller broke before the bolt on the auger did.


if you have a powermax,it has TWO 1/4 x20 bolts on it's impeller, each has a 3/8 high spacer


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

toro's bolt kit


----------

